# Vasco De Gama - Fluminense Tickets



## shighlander

Hello

I will be travelling with my 11 years old son to Brazil in October, after visit to Amazon we will spend 3 days in Rio. During our stay in Rio the local derby Vasco De Gama - Fluminense is scheduled and I believe it is played on Maracana.

I would appreciate if you could advise if it safe to take little fella to the game and how to get hold of the tickets.

Thank you in advance


----------

